# [IntelliJ] Variablen Refactoring



## usrr (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es in IntelliJ eine Möglichkeit schnell aus einer lokalen Methodenvariable eine Objectvariable zu machen?


----------



## schalentier (6. Dez 2011)

Klaro: Cursor auf die Variable, dann Refactor -> Introduce Field

Aufm Mac: Alt+Apfel+F
Win: Shift+Ctrl+F glaub ich

Help -> Default Keymap Reference (am besten ausdrucken und in Sichtweite legen)


----------



## usrr (6. Dez 2011)

Danke, habe es gefunden. Dachte mir, dass es diese Funktion geben muss, weil es immer der gleiche Vorgang ist, den man vollziehen muss. Ziemlich zeitraubend, wenn man es per Hand macht.


----------



## schalentier (7. Dez 2011)

Leider kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr korrigieren, es ist aber Strg+Alt+F.

Der wichtigste Shortcut ist uebrigens Strg+W. Einfach mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## usrr (7. Dez 2011)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr korrigieren, es ist aber Strg+Alt+F.
> 
> Der wichtigste Shortcut ist uebrigens Strg+W. Einfach mal ausprobieren ;-)



Nicht schlecht


----------

